# 2001 KG281 vs 2008 586..oh no what's going on?!



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I had an issue with my 586 today so I pulled out the good ol' 281 that I haven't ridden since last fall...and...

The 281 was a DREAM. I don't know if its because of the new campy, the slight geometry difference or the deep dish carbon wheels..but I PREFERED the 281. It was like an old friend..slipping on a well-worn baseball glove that fits me to the nth degree and responds to my touch like the graceful lady its been for the last 10 years.

Don't get me wrong..I'm not 'cheating' on my new baby..but she doesn't quite ride like my ex. 

Whats going on?? Is it the lugged carbon frame I prefer? The more familiar shimano shifting..even with a ****ed up right shifter? ..or maybe the whisper quiet A28 neuvations I'm running on the old mare.

Please tell me I just need to give the 586 more time on the road and I'll feel equally at home. :cryin:


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I feel the same way when I hop on my beater '06 CAAD8, but my first bike was a CAAD7 so I have an affinity for Cannondales.

But I always appreciate the differences in my bikes. I also have a 585, a 595 and a Strong. Going from the Looks to the Strong is like sliding into a nice easy chair, totally comfy. Going back to the Looks is like strapping rockets to your rollerskates.

Ride the 281 for awhile, then switch back to the 586. You'll notice something you like about it over the 281. Vive la difference.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i think partly its due to how quiet my rear hub is on the old look..it makes me feel like i'm going faster when all i hear is the wind noise..like i'm knifing through the wind on a downhill..the ritchey carbon wheels on 586 sound like someone put a playing card in my rear spokes when i'm coasting. SHEESH.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Those old Looks are spectacular riding bikes. I have an older 381 and keep wavering on whether or not to sell it. But it rides so nicely! Probably a keeper....


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

triple post


----------

